# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Μονιμος Πονοκεφαλος Αυπνιας

## dimitriseas

Καλησπερα στην παρεα, Ηθελα λιγακι βοηθεια πριν αρχισω τους ψυχολογους . Ειμαι 45 χρονων και εδω και 6 μηνες βρισκομαι Κυπρο για δουλεια , Μ αρεσει η Κυπρος και σκοπευω να μεινω αρκετα. Το προβλημα μου ειναι ο μεσημεριανος υπνος. Τον εχω χασει προ 5 ετιας περιπου, αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να μη μπορω να χαρω τη ζωη μου . ειμαι σα φυτο ωσπου να παει 12με1 το βραδι να κοιμηθω μεχρι στις 5 που ξυπναω . Και να βγω εξω το κεφαλι μου σφυριζει απο κουραση. Ειμαι οδηγος στο επαγγελμα και τα ματια μου βλεπουν ολη μερα δρομο και εικονες , αυτο μου δημιουργει υπερενταση και πονοκεφαλο. Δεν εχω γυναικα και θα ηθελα να βρω μια συντροφο αλλα με τετοιο αποβλακωμα που εχω καταντησει ποια να ασχοληθει μαζι μου, εκτος οτι και εγω δεν εχω ορεξη νιωθω κουρασμενος, Αν κατα τυχη κοιμηθω λιγο το μεσημερι ειμαι μια χαρα το βραδακι . Να σημειωσω οτι σταματησα και το ποτο . Επινα 1-2 τζιν πριν κοιμηθω αλλα το σταματητσα γιατι μακροχρονια μου δημιουργουσε μελαγχολια, Αν καποιος το εχει περασει και με καταλαβαινει ας μου δωσει καποια συμβουλη , μια ιδεα ειμαι σε απογνωση ...

----------

